# Medical and PT Questions



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (29 Jan 2008)

Some advice for all those who may consider posting questions concerning personal medical problems/issues/challenges and personal PT workouts:

1.  If your body is doing strange things, you can see/call a doctor, physician's assistant, physiotherapist or other health care professional, research on a reputable medical website for causes for your pain/discomfort/inability and self-evaluate, ignore it in the hopes it will go away or pursue a number of other options.

2.  To base your personal well-being and your most valuable resource, your own health, on the word of anonymous Internet posters is perhaps not your best course of action.  While there are medical professionals that post on this site, *Army.ca is neither an accredited nor authoritative source of medical information.*

3.  For those with specific PT questions such as "should I do this", "should I use that", "should I eat this", should I "run/swim/do pushups/sit on the couch/do Crossfit/buy the Navy Seal Workout DVD", there are several topics concerning physical training in general and military fitness and testing for recruits and serving personnel in particular.  A search will turn up a great deal of information.

4.  For those training on their own, by all means seek and use advice, bearing in mind the same caveats above in para 2.  When training on your own, the guiding principle for self-motivated PT training should remain:

 "Do what works for you, does not injure you and helps you achieve the results you seek."

5.  If you still cannot find what you need or have a question not answered here, feel free to post on the boards, letting the board members' accumulated knowledge and skill help you in your efforts.   

Good luck in your searches, training and fitness progression.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

